# unbelieveable tracking dogs.....



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just got back from the Maverick county ranch I hunt. Saturday afternoon a friend shot a nice 13 point buck but was unable to find him. He was smart, pulled out of the area and called Roy Hindes for his dogs. Roy was busy but said his son-in-law would be in the area and to call him....

Sunday mornin the son-in-law shows up with the dogs, we go to the spot where the buck was first shot. There was a small piece of meat and bone chunk but no blood. I'm askin the son-in-law all kinds of questions. He tells me, this deer has a broke leg. He turns out the dogs and within 3 to 4 minutes he says, the dogs are on the deer. He has some kind of GPS trackin device and tells me the deer is 53 yards in front of us and fixin to cross the sendero....about 15 seconds later I see the deer cross the sendero....

To make a long story short, deer was dispatched and retrieved in less than an hour! If you ever have a chance to watch these dogs work by all means do it. It's fascinating to watch......

I don't have the guys name but I'm headed back to the ranch Wed. He left some business cards at the ranch. Feel free to pm me and I'll give you his number......

Bret


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Tracking wounded deer with dogs is awesome. I have a 10 month old blue lacey that is progressing well. She has done 7 or 8 easy trails and 2 long ones. She and a buddy's cur mix ran down one last week that was a low one lung bow hit that went about 600 yards. Makes short work of tracking.

The gps tracking collar is a must. Especially in the dark.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

One of Roy's old deer dog's was a dog named Jethro. Lot's of puppys out of that line. I own a grand-daughter to Jethro named Anne. She is the gyp to 6 of my curs right now. 
Here's a picture of her. Anne.









Here's a pic my buddy sent me today of a deer they found last weekend. His deer dog's are also out of Roy's line of deer dogs.

The deer Andy's deer dogs found.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr. Hindes' dogs are the real deal.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Please don't take my question wrong or think I am accusing anyone of anything - it is just an honest question. There were a few times in my past I would love to have had a good dog available to help with tracking. What are the laws about using such dogs? If the dog is not leashed and running after dark with a GPS transmitter on it, how do you know the deer you end up shooting in those conditions is the the right one? I have heard of Roy Hindes and understand he has great dogs that have prevented the waste of many trophies.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This man had 3 dogs with him. He made one stay behind. He had already been on one retrieve and had another after ours. I think he was giving him a break. The dog he kept in the kennel may have been a cur, wasn't payin that close attention but the 2 dogs he turned loose looked like beagles to me......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Please don't take my question wrong or think I am accusing anyone of anything - it is just an honest question. There were a few times in my past I would love to have had a good dog available to help with tracking. What are the laws about using such dogs? If the dog is not leashed and running after dark with a GPS transmitter on it, how do you know the deer you end up shooting in those conditions is the the right one?


I can't answer for anyone else but this 13 pt. had a big hole in lower shoulder where his leg was broken, just like the tracker predicted....

Also he came to the ranch about 9 that morning and had an exact description of the deer. I had video'ed the deer a couple of weeks ago. I'm also gonna take a guess that a deer that's not wounded would not be bayed so easily. Not sure the dogs would ever catch a perfectly healthly deer.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I looked it up:


A person is prohibited from using a dog to hunt or pursue deer in this state. A person who violates this law is subject to a fine of $500-$4,000 and/or a year in jail. Additionally, a person's hunting and fishing licenses may be revoked or suspended. In addition, no person may possess a shotgun and buckshot or slugs while in the field with dogs on another person's land during an open deer season in Angelina, Hardin, Harris, Harrison, Houston, Jasper, Jefferson, Liberty, Montgomery, Nacogdoches, Newton, Orange, Panola, Polk Rusk, Sabine, San Augustine, San Jacinto, Shelby, Trinity, Tyler, and Walker counties.
It is *unlawful* to use dogs to trail a wounded deer in the counties listed above.
Not more than two dogs may be used to trail a wounded deer in counties not listed above. A "*wounded deer*" is a deer leaving a blood trail.
That explains why when you mentioned he had 3 dogs but made 1 stay behind. The dog owner knew the law and followed it. I know, I should have looked it up to start with.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for lookin it up. I don't much about this either other than it was fascinating to watch good dogs work......They made it look so easy. I don't think there's any way we would have found that deer without the help of this man and his dogs.....


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

If you don't mind - I am interested in the fee the gentlemen charged for the service. I am guessing around $500. is that in the ballpark?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

No problem, I asked my friend too as I was wondering. He charged $300 for bringing the dogs and $100 for successfully finding the deer as i understood it....


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

It is something to watch those dogs work. Having guided on a ranch with a bunch of no-shooting yankees Roy and Quatro were frequent visitors. We chased as many as three deer in one day. We had them pay $500 for tracking dogs. I think they usually charge $400 but we added $100 for a tip.


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

hunted family property opening day in Arkansas weeks back. In Arkansas its legal and common for people to hunt with dogs. The timber is so thick the max shooting range is 25 to 50 yards. My family doesn't run dogs on their property but it borders national forest property where its also legal to run them. They all use beagles. It was pretty wild first light all you heard were beagles barking and it didn't stop until dark...it was a cultural experience...haha..


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

Off topic, but just out of curiosity is that the same Roy Hinds that makes custom knives out of Bandera. I stumble on to to his website about a week ago. Looks like he does some awesome work.

http://www.hindscustomknives.com/index.php/home


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

One thing that was interesting, when the guy unloaded his dogs he got his gun also. At that point my friend grabbed his gun and the guy, in a very nice way, told him he would be the only one carrying a gun. He said once the dogs bayed it could get pretty tricky.....translation-he didn't want one of his dogs(or one of us) catching a stray bullet...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

fannin said:


> Off topic, but just out of curiosity is that the same Roy Hinds that makes custom knives out of Bandera. I stumble on to to his website about a week ago. Looks like he does some awesome work.
> 
> http://www.hindscustomknives.com/index.php/home


No. Roy's name is spelled Hindes. He lives in Hindes, Texas which is between Charlotte and Fowlerton in Atascosa county. As far as I know he does not make knives but he does a good job of playing the fiddle.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

out of curiosity....does anybody know why you cant track a wounded deer in the counties that were mentioned in the post by whitebassfisher?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Brete said:


> I'm also gonna take a guess that a deer that's not wounded would not be bayed so easily. Not sure the dogs would ever catch a perfectly healthly deer.....


I chased a wounded deer on foot over 5 miles one time. There was a pack of dogs on it and every time I could get up to it, the dogs were all over it and I couldn't shoot without killing one of them. Finally the deer jumped in a pond and I finished him when he got out on the other side. The dogs hadn't gotten around to it yet, so I had a clear shot.

I was a much younger man then. Today that deer and dogs would run off and leave me I'm afraid.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> out of curiosity....does anybody know why you cant track a wounded deer in the counties that were mentioned in the post by whitebassfisher?


Too much history of running deer with dogs.


----------

